# What are some popular bodybuilding programs?



## November Ajax (Jan 24, 2019)

For the actual question skip to the last paragraph.

Hi! So I've noticed that there are tons of popular, freely available programs for powerlifters, for every experience level, for example SS, StrongLifts, Texas method, Cube method, 5/3/1, Super Squats, etc., But I noticed there aren't many like that for bodybuilding. 

The only one I know is "Built like a badass", and that one seems to have a ton of focus on athletic movements and not that much on bodybuilding.

Are there any popular programs such as the ones mentioned in the first paragraph for bodybuilders?


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 24, 2019)

Mike Mentzer HIT, HVT, Dorian method(I don't know what his is actually called, someone else can chime in with the correct name). People say Eugene Sandow invented modern bodybuilding movements after he wasn't happy with the results he was getting using body weight. Maybe you can study his methods and go through some other bodybuilders like Arnolds art of bodybuilding or Mike Mentzer's book. Honestly, if you are enhanced look at what other enhanced bodybuilders do, and if not, look at what unenhanced bodybuilders do, and see what works for you


----------



## Has (Jan 24, 2019)

Hst ist also a hypertrophy specific training ;-)


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2019)

If you have been training for less then 2 years, you should be doing just the basic mass building movements. After that, you should have learned enough to be developing your own program. 

I could never wrap my mind around doing a program that is was tailored for someone else. Sure there can be a few good take-away things in these programs but paying more attention to what your body is telling you and less of what the internet is telling you will be more productive in the long run.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2019)

Check out John Meadows for all your muscle building needs.


----------



## deejeff442 (Jan 24, 2019)

Snake is right on. Have to see how you react and keep changing workout every few months till you find the best results.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 24, 2019)

snake said:


> If you have been training for less then 2 years, you should be doing just the basic mass building movements. After that, you should have learned enough to be developing your own program.
> 
> I could never wrap my mind around doing a program that is was tailored for someone else. Sure there can be a few good take-away things in these programs but paying more attention to what your body is telling you and less of what the internet is telling you will be more productive in the long run.



So you mean something like SS or StrongLifts for a beginner?


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 24, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Check out John Meadows for all your muscle building needs.


Is there some sort of website?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 24, 2019)

The Seek method.  it's only available for subscribers


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2019)

Seeker said:


> The Seek method.  it's only available for subscribers



Or free to AARP members.:32 (18):


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 24, 2019)

When I first started trt I was doing a workout program called "Muscle Now" ... it is not powerlifting ... it's design is more for muscle building / bodybuilding .... but I can say it's the best program I've done due to its progressive nature starting week 1 with 2 sets and building to 5 sets of 6 weeks ... and then going back to 2 sets .... varying between 8-11 reps moderate weights some weeks and heavier weeks @ 4 to 7 reps ... it's worth checking out...


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> So you mean something like SS or StrongLifts for a beginner?



Mon.
BB Flat Bench: 4x8
BB Inclines: 3X8
BB Decline Bench: 3x8
Tri Pushdowns: 3x12

Wed
Lower Cable Rows: 4x8
Lat Pulldowns: 4x8
BB Curls: 4x12

Fri.
Squats 4x6
Leg Press: 3x10
Standing Calves:3x30
Seated Calves: 3x30
Ab work

This may look simple and most guys will think it's not enough but they would be wrong. You blow your goo on the last set of these and you will grow and you will get stronger. Work your weight up on each exercise so the last set empties the tank.

It's less about about the reps,sets and movements and more about what you have in your heart. Add a rep when you can and when you hit 2 more, drop back down and add weight.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 24, 2019)

snake said:


> Mon.
> BB Flat Bench: 4x8
> BB Inclines: 3X8
> BB Decline Bench: 3x8
> ...



That's pretty much what I've been doing, except I'm doing an upper/lower split instead of push/pull/legs. The reason is that I don't like working muscles only once a week. 

What do you think of this Snake? I do Upper A and B on Mondays and Thursdays and Lower A and B on Tuesdays and Fridays, respectively.

Upper A
1) Bench press 3x6-8 2-3min
2) DB Row 3x6-8 2-3min
3) Incline DB press 3x8-10 1-2min
4) Lat Pull-Downs 3x8-10 1-2min
5) Lateral Raises 2x10-15 1min
6) Rope Tricep pushdowns 3x10-12 1min
7) bicep curls 2x12-15 1min

Lower A
1) Romanian Deadlifts 3x6-8 2-3min
2) Leg Press 3x10-12 1-2min 120kg
3) Leg Curls 3x8-10 1-2min
4) Standing Calf Raises 4x6-8 1-2min
5) Abs Xx8-15 1min
 - Leg raises 2x15
 - Crunches 2x15
 - Plank 2x30s

Upper B
1) Pull ups 3x6-8 2-3min
2) DB Press 3x6-8 2-3min
3) Seated cable Row 3x8-10 1-2min
4) DB bench press 3x8-10 1-2min
5) DB flyes 2x10-15 1min
6) BB curls 3x10-12 1min
7) DB Skull crushers 2x12-15 1min

Lower B
1) Squats 3x6-8 2-3min
2) Split squats 3x8-10 1-2min
3) Lying leg curls 3x10-12
4) Calf Raises 4x10-15
5) Abs (Same as Lower A) Xx8-15 1min

I use as much weight as I can so that I fall within the rep range, possibly sticking to the low end for my last set. For example, if I'm doing 3x6-8, I'll use a weight that I can rep out for 8, 8 and finally 6 or 7.


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> That's pretty much what I've been doing, except I'm doing an upper/lower split instead of push/pull/legs. The reason is that I don't like working muscles only once a week.
> 
> What do you think of this Snake? I do Upper A and B on Mondays and Thursdays and Lower A and B on Tuesdays and Fridays, respectively.
> 
> ...



Hey if it's working, keep that train moving. For me, I'd be concerned about getting enough rest for both my back and shoulders with that, but that's me. Don't think once a week per body part isn't a good workout, I have been doing that for... well, it's been longer than I can remember. Some guys like a 5 day rotation and I think that also would work but not for me. My life is so fixed, I have grown into doing the same workout on the same day of the week. I squat on Sat. because its the day I have the most to give. I bench on Mon. because that's the day I have the second most energy.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 28, 2019)

I was browsing Scooby's website and I found this 12 week bodybuilding program which was made by Lee Haywards and I was wondering what you guys think about it.

Here it is (add : after http): http//scoobysworkshop.com/review-lee-haywards-12-week-bodybuilding-program/


----------



## Elivo (Jan 28, 2019)

I have really enjoyed the ppl upper lower 5 days rotation i do one week and then a more 1 part per day split the following week.

the ppl days are really heavy especially on the compound lifts and some lighter accessorie work. The upper lower days are lighter weight and a shit load of reps.

the 4 day week is moderate weight with higher reps. Been working well for me, I’ve noticed size and strength gains.

mess around with some different styles and just see what works for you.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 28, 2019)

Elivo said:


> I have really enjoyed the ppl upper lower 5 days rotation i do one week and then a more 1 part per day split the following week.
> 
> the ppl days are really heavy especially on the compound lifts and some lighter accessorie work. The upper lower days are lighter weight and a shit load of reps.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried StrongLifts 5x5, Starting Strength or the intermediate versions (Madcow 5x5 or the Texas Method)?


PS: I do agree that trying and trying is the best way to progress.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 28, 2019)

November Ajax said:


> Have you ever tried StrongLifts 5x5, Starting Strength or the intermediate versions (Madcow 5x5 or the Texas Method)?
> 
> 
> PS: I do agree that trying and trying is the best way to progress.



Nope, only plans I’ve ran are sheiko and gave 5/3/1 a try.  Sheiko was rough but good, did t care for 5/3/1.


----------



## loafie (Jan 30, 2019)

My two cents for a good hypertrophy program that also emphasizes some aspects of strength training is Layne Norton's PHAT program


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 1, 2019)

Edit: ignore this.


----------

